# help with slim ps2 online (DNAS error -603)



## poopypants (Jul 19, 2007)

ok i got a router on my 3rd floor ps2, router signal booster, and linksy wireless gaming adaptor in my basement 

i got all the IP adresses and DNS adress and added them to my ps2 online settings and it connected sucsesfully and i saved it but when i go on MLB07 and try to get online it gets past network connection but times out at DNAS authentication and says "network error -603"

i went into my router settings and enabled the DMZ and disabled the fire wall

what am i doing wrong?

also im trying to do this wirelessly


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

Welcome To TSF.

After revising more on what I know about the PS2 Network Errors, I have found some intresting things.

What I would do is (DELETE) your network configuration file from your memory card and start again.

Make sure you have the latest firmware. If not, you can go to the Linksys website and select your router and download the latest firmware (Here Is A Quick Link) 

Make sure you're not using an IP address that is already in use.
Make sure you're using the correct IP Addresses of your ISP's DNS servers.
If you're using a router be sure to use the correct gateway IP address (use your router's IP).
Try the automatic setup.

If It doesnt work try the manual settings (Make sure all your enterys are correct)

Is there anyway you can see how much wireless signal you can get where the PS2 is?
It might be best to use a cable. (If possible) 

Can you tell me the model and version of the Linksys router you are using.
The version is under the router. Thanks.

Hope this helps.

Jay.


----------



## obnoxious (Aug 18, 2007)

i have the same probblem as pooypants and deleted my network confiuration file but it goes trough the DNAS authenication and times out once again sayiing the same thing. i heard from one of my friends that my ps2(SLIM) modem burned out im just wondering if its true or not.


----------

